# Santander to Gib



## medsteps (Jul 1, 2008)

Any one drove down to Gib from Santander, looking at going via Madrid with some stop overs, can any one recommend any
cheers Edd


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

medsteps said:


> Any one drove down to Gib from Santander, looking at going via Madrid with some stop overs, can any one recommend any
> cheers Edd


Hi Edd

You have the right to leave this topic in the Members Bar if you wish but I recommend that you allow me to move topic to the Spain/Portugal Forum where you are much more likely to receive helpful replies.


----------



## medsteps (Jul 1, 2008)

cheers 
do that, thanks again 
Edd


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

medsteps said:


> cheers
> do that, thanks again
> Edd


Moved as requested.


----------



## chalky9 (Oct 27, 2006)

We've used Camping Costajan at Aranda de Duero and Camping Despenaperros near La Carolina, both pleasantly shady and quiet, with good facilities.


----------



## medsteps (Jul 1, 2008)

many thanks chalky
Edd


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

medsteps said:


> Any one drove down to Gib from Santander, looking at going via Madrid with some stop overs, can any one recommend any
> cheers Edd


We been advised:
http://www.camping-riaza.com/index.php

Alternate:
http://www.picodelamiel.com/camping.php

Then we think Nerja.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

I would like to back up Chalky's recommendation for Camping Despenaperros at Santa Elena. Campsites are scarce after Aranjuez and this one is well placed on the route. It is also within a few yards of the main A4.

Ron


----------



## 108370 (Nov 20, 2007)

there is a good site in Burgos ,a town well worth a visit.

Sorry cannot remember the name.


----------



## medsteps (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi folks
many thanks for your input, i will defiantly check burgos out as our first stop looks like an interesting place , then move on to the others
cheers Edd


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Edd

I should have added that 'Despenaperros' it not so close to the road that it will disturb your sleep!

Ron


----------

